# Angelfish breeding



## Carl (Aug 22, 2010)

My Angelfish laid eggs today and my question is do i need to leave the lights on at night or turn them off?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Will you be letting the parents try to raise them or will you be pulling the eggs to hatch them???


----------



## Carl (Aug 22, 2010)

I have no other choice but to let the eggs stay in the tank because she laid the eggs on the glass.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

OK then you would be best to leave the lights on. I wouldnt hold my breath if its there first spawn as it usually takes a couple before the male gets it rite. If you see the eggs turn white then they didnt get fertilized.


----------



## Carl (Aug 22, 2010)

This is the third round and I was prepared to take the eggs out this time but I can't so hopefully the male is ready to raise them. Thank you so much for the advice.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

No problem as I am hopeing mine will be parent raisers with there next spawn as I have 2 tanks going with babies 1 with 5 week olds and the other with 2 week olds


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

never thought to leave the lights on at night for them, maybe they wont disappear next time.
mine are parent raised till they free swim for a day or three then they move out to a grow out tank, usually by this time the culling is done naturally.

Archer, how often do you feed your angel fry?
Im on a 2 hr schedule of a mix of first bites,rotifers and BBS. gave them tubifex tonight for the first time and they loved every bit of it.


----------



## Adnil (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm looking for good ideas too. I've got a pair of Angels divided off at one end of my 60 gal tall. Mom & Dad are taking good care of the eggs, only moved them twice between leaves. They have eyes now and expect them to be swimming soon.
Should I leave the fry*question with their first time parents or move them to a small 10 gal to grow up alone?
The divider is big enough to keep all adult fish where they are but the fry will easily be able to swim between glass and divider.

The rest of the tank, 60 gal tall 4ft long
6 Angels, at least two pair and two more males I think
3 small albino bristlenose plecos
5 adult black skirt tetras
4 marble hatchets


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

yep leave the fry, if they havnt eaten em yet the odds of them eating them are lower now. Ther eis still a chance but id let em be.


----------



## Adnil (Apr 16, 2011)

Thought I'd leave an update on my Angels. It's been about 2 weeks since they laid eggs. This was their first spawn that I saw anyway. I got wrigglers but each day there were fewer and fewer. I had to put more camoflage on the divider so the other fish left them alone. Not sure why they all died or were eaten. Sure was fun to watch them taking care of the little ones.

I took the divider out today and the other big male Angel in the tank went psycho and took after the mating male. I thought there was going to be serious damage. Decided to take the non mating male to my local fish shop where I bought him. Hated to loose such a beautiful fish (all white with orange head) but he will make them a good breeder.

Looks like more egg laying will happen soon. Since I'm not trying to breed them I'm leaving the divider out this time and just see what happens.

I've got another male in the tank and he may cause trouble too. Do I need keep only one male?

Tank: 60 gal 1'x4'x2', silk plants, floating live plants
4 marble hatchet
5 black skirt tetras
3 albino bristlenose plecos (young)
1 veiled Angel not sure of sex, never fights with any of the Angels
2 marbled/orange Angel males
2 marbled/orange Angel females
had 2 adult Pearl Gouramis (pair) had to move cause of the breeding Angels


----------

